# How Does This Happen!?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/6160586/Hunters-regret-will-last-forever-police


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's horrible. It's called no prior training and getting caught up in the moment. Too many folks don't take the time to learn and want everything right now. Sad.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

this is what happens to society when we loose our roots. we are a world of hunters and gathers. its our nature to kill what we eat and to gather the rest. now people rely on everyone else to provide what they eat in the store and still think they are the hunters. its so sad that this happened. to bad they were not tought from a young age what is right and what is wrong when your the one doing the hunting. ALWAYS KNOW WHAT YOUR AIMING AT!!!!! no excuses for "shooting eyes" !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> to bad they were not tought from a young age what is right and what is wrong when your the one doing the hunting. ALWAYS KNOW WHAT YOUR AIMING AT!!!!! no excuses for "shooting eyes" !


Thats the problem!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

This is terrible. I seem to hear about this happening every year somewhere. I think that some people shoot at sound and don't know what they are shooting or aiming at.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Reminds me of this story shared by wilded out here some time ago.

There is no excuse for hunting accidents. I cringe every time I hear about one.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's such a horrible tragedy that could have been prevented. I cringe when I hear of these stories. Like I said before, if your not taught properly or not at all, you should not have a weapon of any kind in your hands.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

Just had a 19 year old get killed on sat here. Him and some friends were sneeking up on some geese and one of them did not have the safety on and the gun went off and hit him in the chest. Always have the safety on and always know were the barrel is pointing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awful ! Another common accident is people pulling a gun into their treestand with them loaded. Happens alot unfortunately.


----------

